# Looking to recreate pneumatic reproduction of cosplay prop "Raising Heart Destroy"



## Exelion (Jul 22, 2017)

*Looking to recreate pneumatic reproduction of cosplay prop "Raising Heart Destroy"*

Hello guys!

I recently stumbled upon this forum when I was searching for pneumatics-related forums in a quest to recreate a prop I've wanted to see in action for 7 years. Before that, I kinda gave up and resorted to making my own version (using Solidworks), but now I want to try again, to see if it could work.

I've read the tutorials in the sticky post, watched several pneumatics-related videos on youtube and have a good idea how each of the valves/cylinders work. However, I don't know how to string these components together to create the circuit I want. I'm hoping for some suggestions to push me in the right direction.

Right now, all I'm aiming for is a schematic that reproduces the behavior of this prop's "Active Charge System", then, if that works, move on to adapting it to my 3D WIP reproduction:










The behavior of the system is detailed in several panels of a fan comic called "Another Crisis" by 塗夢 [TOM]. I have picked some images from that comic that will help illustrate what I'm trying to reproduce.



Active Charge System Operating Data said:


> The system is comprised of two chambers with 12 cylinders each. Either the first, second, or both chambers may be active for boosting magic attacks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was a huge first post!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Not sure I am following this and what you are trying to do...


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like you are trying to recreate a cosplay prop. If you can link to pictures of it that don't bring up japanese porn, that would probably be best to get help.


----------

